# Go for one more ??



## donnarobinson

Im so torn I have 3 beautiful boys and I felt completely done till lately I dont really want any more kids. Its hard work but Im so so broody because I want a baby girl. But Ino Ill probally have another boy and then when will it end I cant keep on having babies. I no I will be disappointed to find out its another boy and I dont want to feel that way. I want it to be my turn to finally get a baby girl I get so jealous when I hear of people having girls. I really dont no what to do. Go for it and maybe get my girl or live forever with the sadness I wont have my girl . I wouldnt change my beautiful boys for the world I love love being a boy mommy but I also want a girl .


----------



## WackyMumof2

I'm in this position too. I have 4 boys, was certain I was done but I'm feeling the pull to try once more in a few years. I know before that happens I will need another home, a bigger car (need both now) and a better paying job. Weigh your pros and cons hon. That might help you make a choice. <3


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks hun were in a 3 bedroom house so would have to be 2 in each room I cant rwally afford another but I stil want a girl :( x 
We will see I had the depo shot in December its run out now but god knows how long it will be till everything is back to normal so I should have a while to decide x


----------



## kittylady

I have 3 girls and I know how you feel xx we also live in a 3 bed house and I felt a longing to have one more.


----------



## donnarobinson

Its so hard isnt it . Realistically it would be better so stop now . Im happy with my boys I wonder if I will ever truely feel completely done but I also want another . x


----------



## kittylady

I have just found out I'm pregnant again. I'm decided to assume it will be another girl so I don't get disappointed further down the line.


----------



## george83

I&#8217;m exactly the same, we have 3 boys and I feel done. My youngest is almost3 and I&#8217;m so glad to be coming out of the baby stage and getting my house back from underneath all the baby equipment. But I still can&#8217;t accept I won&#8217;t ever have my baby girl. My marriage is awful at the minute so another baby isnt going to happen and I&#8217;m glad that decision has been made for me otherwise I would be desperately talking my oh into it


----------



## donnarobinson

george83 said:


> Im exactly the same, we have 3 boys and I feel done. My youngest is almost3 and Im so glad to be coming out of the baby stage and getting my house back from underneath all the baby equipment. But I still cant accept I wont ever have my baby girl. My marriage is awful at the minute so another baby isnt going to happen and Im glad that decision has been made for me otherwise I would be desperately talking my oh into it

Oh bless you hun &#128546; it is so so hard and my relationship was in an awful place last year thankfully we seem to have come through the other side. Tonight Ive been thinking with my head again all the things I want from life and to achieve but my heart stil longs for a girl i really dont no what to do . X


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Know how you feel ladies!

I'd love a little girl! Im really happy with my 2 boys, I wanted the first 2 babies to be the same gender (just a preference) but now I cant stop thinking about having a little girl! I even have a secret pinterest board for baby girl - just nursery and clothes and name ideas etc! 

Im waiting to test at the end of the next week to see if I'm pregnant... if I am this would 100% be my last and whatever happens i guess was meant to happen!

Dont think it helps that literally all of my friends have girls! Im the only boy mum and sometimes i feel like they can act quite smug about it... one of them always used to say boys are smelly because she had girls but now has 3 boys too!!! HAHA (im so mean i know) xxx


----------



## george83

Buttercupbabi said:


> Know how you feel ladies!
> 
> I'd love a little girl! Im really happy with my 2 boys, I wanted the first 2 babies to be the same gender (just a preference) but now I cant stop thinking about having a little girl! I even have a secret pinterest board for baby girl - just nursery and clothes and name ideas etc!
> 
> Im waiting to test at the end of the next week to see if I'm pregnant... if I am this would 100% be my last and whatever happens i guess was meant to happen!
> 
> Dont think it helps that literally all of my friends have girls! Im the only boy mum and sometimes i feel like they can act quite smug about it... one of them always used to say boys are smelly because she had girls but now has 3 boys too!!! HAHA (im so mean i know) xxx

One of my friends acts completely smug about the fact that she had the first girl in our group of friends, theres 6 boys and now 2 girls but this one friend is always talking about her princess having the pick of the boys. Er sorry love your princessis nowhere near good enough for my boys


----------



## WackyMumof2

donnarobinson said:


> It&#8217;s so hard isn&#8217;t it . Realistically it would be better so stop now . I&#8217;m happy with my boys I wonder if I will ever truely feel completely done but I also want another . x

Different point of view, I'm getting the IUD fitted next week and having my name put down to have my tubes tied. But I'm not having a tubal until I am absolutely sure which is why I'm getting the IUD for the near future. Sister said to me the pull for one more always hangs overhead after giving birth and it will fade over time. If it does hen I know 100% I am finished having my family, if the pull is still there a few years down the line, then I know I'm not. 

I want another regardless of what happens for hubby and I. Together or not, if the pull for a 5th is there it will be his. I always said if I'm going to have a 5th it will be with him and only him. He wants a girl so I won't have a baby with someone else because if that baby is a girl, although he will be happy for me, it will be like a punch in the gut for him. It wouldn't be his little girl. I can't do to him. All he's ever wanted is a little princess of his own.


----------



## donnarobinson

Yes Ino what you mean hun. Thats it I think in time I would get past the wanting another baby but what if I dont &#128553; I had to iud and they both fell out so thats not an option for me . I got pregnant with number 3 after it fell out x


----------



## laila 44

Aww that&#8217;s a tough call. We have 3 girls and are super content with 3 girls, we were hoping for a third girl actually. However, sometimes I wonder what it would be like with a son.. I can easily live with 3 girls but if it were 3 boys I would be determined to have at least one daughter too so I can see you point. I think that if you don&#8217;t then you will always wonder the &#8220;what if&#8221;... if you do decide to have another you have to tell yourself that this is the final shot and whatever it is, it is and then you will know hat havjng a girl was either meant to be for you or not. You never know...hubby and i decided after 3 that we were done and he went for the snip and i had a tummy tuck lol! Just to be extra sure we wouldn&#8217;t get any ideas down the line... i would probably of had another but i know I cannot handle one more...it&#8217;s not easy but it&#8217;s definately something to think seriously about.


----------



## WackyMumof2

donnarobinson said:


> Yes Ino what you mean hun. Thats it I think in time I would get past the wanting another baby but what if I dont &#128553; I had to iud and they both fell out so thats not an option for me . I got pregnant with number 3 after it fell out x

How old is your youngest? How long have you been feeling like this? If you've been feeling like this for a while then I would seriously consider having that forth baby. <3 It's got to feel right for you though. <3


----------



## donnarobinson

WackyMumof2 said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Yes Ino what you mean hun. Thats it I think in time I would get past the wanting another baby but what if I dont &#128553; I had to iud and they both fell out so thats not an option for me . I got pregnant with number 3 after it fell out x
> 
> How old is your youngest? How long have you been feeling like this? If you've been feeling like this for a while then I would seriously consider having that forth baby. <3 It's got to feel right for you though. <3Click to expand...


Hes just turned 2 in January 
I normally only have 2 year gaps 
There is 24 months between 1-2 and 22 months between 2-3 
I have felt like I wanted a girl since he was born but I didnt want any more children so wasnt something that I planned on having more its only been in the last few months Ive been considering going for one more but even then I still dont think I want any more kids 
I love the excitement of pregnancy I love meeting them for the first time but then having kids is hard and expensive. 
I dont no I think we will think about it for a while . I do think deep down we will probally have one more I just dont no for sure. Ive just turned 30 so Im not to old so have a little while lol. 

I think Im getting sad my baby is growing up and Im use to having a baby so maybe thats what it is Aswell x


----------



## kat132

i just came onto baby and bump to post a similar thread!
My youngest is only 5 months my 3rd boy. i had several people pregnant the same time as me and the all had girls, all of them. thats 6 girls and then theres me with yet another boy. dont get me wrong he is the light of my life and i wouldnt change him but i think i might have slight depression over not having a girl. 

financially we cant afford anymore children. i am already finding it hard with the 3 boys and i have never been the most patient person with children but i cant let go. i am missing something in my life atm and i know its a little girl. 

i need to try and find peace with this as i cant have another baby. If i did and it was another boy i honestly dont know how i would react i found it hard enough this time when i found out. i cried until i couldnt cry no more for days solid. I then went through not wanting to be around my older boys and i am now going through feeling resentment towards my husband. I pray there is an end to this i really do and although its crap for us all its nice to know i am not alone :hugs:


----------



## donnarobinson

kat132 said:


> i just came onto baby and bump to post a similar thread!
> My youngest is only 5 months my 3rd boy. i had several people pregnant the same time as me and the all had girls, all of them. thats 6 girls and then theres me with yet another boy. dont get me wrong he is the light of my life and i wouldnt change him but i think i might have slight depression over not having a girl.
> 
> financially we cant afford anymore children. i am already finding it hard with the 3 boys and i have never been the most patient person with children but i cant let go. i am missing something in my life atm and i know its a little girl.
> 
> i need to try and find peace with this as i cant have another baby. If i did and it was another boy i honestly dont know how i would react i found it hard enough this time when i found out. i cried until i couldnt cry no more for days solid. I then went through not wanting to be around my older boys and i am now going through feeling resentment towards my husband. I pray there is an end to this i really do and although its crap for us all its nice to know i am not alone :hugs:

Oh hun bless you it does get easier with 3 
My are 6 4 and 2 now I dont have tons of patience either . Mine fight constantly &#128553; I love them so much but I want a girl we cant really afford another either 
Its so hard and I hope you find some peace hun x


----------

